# Moles



## Sage (Aug 12, 2017)

Been fighting moles, but looks like a gopher might have joined them. I just picked up some granules. 

Anyone use the stuff??


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 12, 2017)

No, but I have used a 12 ga.


----------



## shrewsbury (Aug 13, 2017)

Granules don't seem to work for me. I have numerous moles and groundhogs on property but none in the vineyard.


----------



## BigH (Aug 13, 2017)

Sage said:


> Been fighting moles, but looks like a gopher might have joined them. I just picked up some granules.
> 
> Anyone use the stuff??



What kind of damage are the moles doing? They are carnivores, so they don't usually damage plants directly. Voles are usually a more serious problem because they will eat bark and roots. They can take up residence in tunnels created by moles. 

Consider mole repellents and poisons or predators the voles. We have 3 barn cats that patrol our backyard vineyard. They do a good job as long as the Mrs doesn't feed them too much.

H


----------



## Sage (Aug 14, 2017)

I've had very good results trapping gophers but very little experience on moles. I'm going to get some traps and give it a try.


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Aug 14, 2017)

Do you have a friend with a jack russell? Those little guys have a personal vendetta against moles.


----------



## bumblebeetuna (Aug 14, 2017)

Adding on to BigH, this is out of the Midwest spray guide but is pretty specific to voles


----------



## Sage (Aug 18, 2017)

After several days I checked out the treated areas. So far, greatly reduced activities. I retreated the small spot where one had been recently.


----------



## Masbustelo (Aug 18, 2017)

One morning the father mole poked out of his hole and said I smell hot pancakes, the mother mole joined him and said I smell warm bacon. The baby mole stated that from the bottom of the hole, that all he could smell was molasses!


----------



## Marctee (Aug 27, 2017)

That made me laugh.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Aug 28, 2017)

Rodenator 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2umEFHeo6mw[/ame]

Worth the watch


----------



## Sage (Aug 29, 2017)

The label was right. They moved out of the area....... and to an untreated area.

Ordered traps and some sonic chasers.


----------



## Keith1940 (Aug 29, 2017)

This past March I attended the Nashville Lawn and Garden show at the State Fairgrounds. I was walking around and I saw a video similar to what Blue posted with the Rodenator. This fellow was called Pappy's Mole Service. He had the wand that used propane, he filled the mole paths with propane and ignited it. The moles went BOOM! I so much wanted to buy one of these things but he was not selling them, he was selling the service. It was a hoot. I was talking with him and his wife and I suggested to them that they should get a booth at the gun show. Guys like to blow stuff up and watch stuff get blown up, they might be able to sell their service at a gun show. I told Pappy that moles were eating my sweet potatoes, he said that the voles go into the mole tunnels and they were nibbling on my sweet potatoes. This season I criss crossed chicken wire in an old compost pile, added a 10 inches of soil. I hope that keeps out the moles/voles. 

As far as groundhogs I have blocked off all of their holes in a 30 foot long mound except for one. I have a chair set up about 40 feet from that hole. If I see any damage in the garden I make sure the holes are still blocked, sit in my chair with the 20 gauge and vanquish the groundhog when he presents a good target. Groundhogs are evil beings, they can climb a three foot fence and get into my beds. Last season they ate my broccoli, and three different types of lettuce. They are not fond of spinach.


----------



## Sage (Aug 29, 2017)

In addition to the mole/vole/gopher fight, due to very dry conditions, squirrels are wiping out my apple and peach crop. Most any other fruit too.


----------



## Keith1940 (Aug 29, 2017)

One thing I read was to keep birds and squirrels from eating veggies in the garden was to put out a bowl of water for them. Maybe you could put out some bowls of water around your trees for the squirrels.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Aug 30, 2017)

When I played that video for my engineer cousin he bought me a hat for christmas. Seam to be a quick and chemical free cure


----------



## Sage (Aug 31, 2017)

Serious reduction in activities. Set 3 traps anyway. A dead one in hand is positive as opposed to one run off temporarily.


----------



## Marctee (Sep 1, 2017)

Moles, voles and field mice. Armed to the teeth.


----------



## Sage (Sep 2, 2017)

I like those Victor black boxes. I will be getting some of them very soon!


----------



## Bobp (Sep 3, 2017)

The best mole control I know is Diazinon applied to the sod, at spring warm up, and every two weeks till June. 
As the grubs move up into the warmer soil, kill them.....April-june...

Control the mole food...Control the moles..

Plus there's the added side effects of less japenese beetles,June bugs, borers, ticks, chiggers, exct


----------



## Sage (Sep 6, 2017)

Garden, orchard, vineyard... all are getting over run with varmints.

It's pushing 75 days of no rain and most of that time an unseasonable 95+degrees. They are coming to the oasis in the canyon. Water and green food. Bait and water just seemed to wet their appetite. 

I've got the wasps under control, doing pretty good on squirrels. Losing the mole fight but just got some new weapons there to try. At least they are only screwing up my irrigation.

Grapes are almost all getting good color and getting sweet. Birds will be in soon and I'm getting owl and hawk decoys out very soon. 12 ga is loaded........


----------

